

A Master of Improv, Writing Twitter’s Script  - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/07/technology/dick-costolo-of-twitter-an-improv-master-writing-its-script.html?_r=1&hp

======
shortformblog
I like this piece — it does a good job of humanizing a CEO that not many
people know a ton about and arguably gets downplayed compared to Jack Dorsey —
but I feel like there were two missed opportunities here.

One, the API issue barely came up, taking up just two paragraphs of the entire
article with no quote from Costolo on the matter. Two, I'd be curious to hear
what he thinks about Google letting FeedBurner essentially die on the vine –
or if there's still a long-term value to FeedBurner as a product.

That said, I knew about his history with improv, but the way the piece ties
that together with his executive skills is pretty neat.

------
adambratt
Looks like my improv classes might pay off :)

